# Making the silicone mould



## scottief (Dec 10, 2014)

Tried to make the mould that Cathy makes on her video. I'll have to make a batch of soap up and see how it performs.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 10, 2014)

Let us know how it turns out!

 IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 10, 2014)

WOW that looks like a big mold to have made a silicone liner for....hope it works for you!


----------



## Susie (Dec 10, 2014)

Yep, that looks like a 10 lb mold.


----------



## Jstar (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow..that IS a long mold..awesome!

I use the same silicone mold builder...its great stuff


----------



## BWsoaps (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow that's HUDGE compared to mine... 

£10 from Ebay


----------

